# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  السعي ركن من أركان الحج

## latifa Naf1

عَنْ عُرْوَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْه قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِعَائِشَةَ: مَا أَرَى عَلَيَّ جُنَاحًا أَلا أَتَطَوَّفَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ، قَالَتْ: لِمَ؟ قُلْتُ: لأَن اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَل يَقُولُ: ﴿ إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا ﴾ [البقرة: 158]، فَقَالَتْ: لَوْ كَانَ كَمَا تَقُولُ، لَكَانَ: فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَلا يَطوَّفَ بِهِمَا، إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ هَذَا فِي أُنَاسٍ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ، كَانُوا إِذَا أَهَلُّوا، أَهَلوا لِمَنَاةَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ، فَلاَ يَحِل لَهُمْ أَنْ يَطوَّفُوا بَيْنَ الصفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمُوا مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم لِلْحَج، ذَكَرُوا ذَلِكَ لَهُ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الآيَةَ، فَلَعَمْرِي مَا أَتَمَّ اللّهُ حَجَّ مَنْ لَمْ يَطُفْ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ، (قولها: مَا أَتَمَّ اللهُ حَجَّ مَنْ لَمْ يَطُفْ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ)؛ رواها البخاري معلَّقة.



وفي رواية لمسلم: إِنَّمَا كَانَ ذَاكَ أَن الأَنْصَارَ كَانُوا يُهِلونَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ لِصَنَمَيْنِ عَلَى شَطِّ الْبَحْرِ يُقَالُ لَهُمَا: إِسَافٌ وَنَائِلَةٌ، ثُمَّ يَجيئُونَ فَيَطُوفُونَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ، ثُمَّ يَحْلِقُونَ، وورد نحو سبب النزول في الصحيحين من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه.




تخريج الحديث:

الحديث أخرجه مسلم، حديث (1277)، أخرجه البخاري في "كتاب التفسير"، باب: ﴿ وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى ﴾ [النجم: 20]، حديث (4861)، وأخرجه قبل ذلك في كتاب الحج "باب وجوب الصفا والمروة وجُعل من شعائر الله"، حديث (1643)، وأخرجه الترمذي في "كتاب تفسير القرآن"، "باب ومن سورة البقرة"، حديث (2965)، وأخرجه النسائي في "كتاب مناسك الحج"، "باب ذكر الصفا والمروة"، حديث (2967).



شرح ألفاظ الحديث:

((مَا أَرَى عَلَيَّ جُنَاحًا أَلَّا أَتَطَوَّفَ)): أي ما أرى حرجًا وإثمًا في عدم طوافي بين الصفا والمروة.



((بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ)): تقدم أن الصفا جمع صفاة، وهي رأس جبل معروف بجوار الكعبة، وهي صخرة ملساء يُبدأ منها في السعي، والمروة رأس جبل آخر إليها المنتهى في السعي، وهي في الأصل حجر أبيض براق وبين رأسي الجبلين منخفض يسمى (بطن المسيل)؛ أي: المكان الذي تجتمع فيه السيل، وهو وادٍ يكون فيه السعي الشديد، وتقدم بيان كل هذا في شرح حديث جابر رضي الله عنه الطويل.



((شعائر الله)): جمع شعيرة وكل ما جعل علمًا لطاعة الله تعالى، فهو شعيرة، والمقصود في الآية أعمال الحج؛ أي: إن الصفا والمروة، والطواف بينهما من أعمال الحج.



((أَهَلوا لِمَنَاةَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ)): أي: أهلُّوا بالحج إليها، ومناة اسم لصنم نصبه عمرو بن لحي موضعه في جهة البحر بالمُشلل [بضم الميم وفتح الشين واللام الأولى مع تشديدها]، وهو اسم موضع قريب من قُديد، وقديد كما سبق اسم قرية بين مكة والمدينة، ودل على ذلك رواية أخرى في الصحيحين: ((وإنما كان من أهل الطاغية التي بالمشلل))، وهذا لفظ مسلم.



وفي رواية مسلم الأخرى في الباب أنهم ((كَانُوا يُهِلونَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ لِصَنَمَيْنِ عَلَى شَطِّ الْبَحْرِ؛ يُقَالُ لَهُمَا: إِسَافٌ وَنَائِلَةٌ)).



إساف بن بقاء ويقال: ابن عمر، والمرأة نائلة بنت ذئب، ويقال: بنت سهيل، كانا من قبيلة جُرهم زَنَيَا داخل الكعبة، فمسخهما الله حجرين، فنُصبا عند الكعبة، وقيل: بل على الصفا والمروة؛ ليعتبر بهما الناس، ويتعظوا، ثم جاء قصي بن كلاب فحولها، وجعل أحدهما ملاصق للكعبة والآخر بزمزم، وقيل: كلاهما بزمزم، وأمر بعبادتهما فلما فتح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة كسرهما، هذا كلام القاضي عياض رحمه الله، وذكر عن ابن الكلبي رحمه الله أن الأنصار لم يكونوا يهلون لإساف ونائلة، وإنما كانوا يهلون لمناة، هذا هو الصواب، واختار قول القاضي القرطبي، وذكر أن إساف ونائلة لم يكونا بجهة البحر أبدًا؛ [انظر شرح النووي لحديث الباب، وانظر المفهم (3/ 384)، حديث (1131)].



((فَلَعَمْرِي)): عند أهل اللغة هذا اللفظ يُعدُّ من القسم، فهو قسم بالعمر، ومن حيث الشرع سيأتي بيانه.



من فوائد الحديث:

الفائدة الأولى: الحديث فيه بيان استشكال عروة لخالته عائشة رضي الله عنها، واستدلاله بالآية على جواز ترك السعي بين الصفا والمروة والآية قوله تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِن شَعَائِرِ اللَّـهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَن يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّـهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ ﴾ [البقرة: 158 ]



ووجه فهم عروة رحمه الله أن الله عز وجل قال: ﴿ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَن يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا ﴾، وهذا يدل على رفع الجناح، وهو الإثم على من طاف بهما، ورفع الجناح يدل على المباح، هذا هو الأكثر في استعمال رفع الجناح، كأن تقول لرجل: (لا جناح عليك أن تدخل بيتي)، وهو إن لم يدخل لا حرج عليه أيضًا من باب الأولى، فكذلك من لم يسع بين الصفا والمروة هكذا فهم عروة رحمه الله ولذا قال: ((مَا أَرَى عَلَيَّ جُنَاحًا أَنْ لاَ أَتَطَوَّفَ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ)).



وأنكرت خالته عائشة رضي الله عنها عليه هذا الفهم بقولها: ((لو كان كما تقول، لكان فلا جناح عليه ألا يطوف بهما))، وبينَّت له سبب نزول الآية، وأنها كانت جوابًا لحال معينة وهو حال الأنصار الذين كانوا يهلون لمناة في الجاهلية، ثم يجئيون ويطوفون بين الصفا والمروة، فتحرجوا بعدما أسلموا أن يطوفوا بين الصفا والمروة؛ لأنهم علموا أن الإسلام أبطل أفعال الجاهلية، فقال الله تعالى: ﴿ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَن يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّـهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ ﴾، فنفى الجناح هنا عن الفعل وهو الطواف بين الصفا والمروة، وهذا لا يلزم منه نفي الجناح عن الترك، وهو ترك الطواف بينهما.



ولذا بينَّت عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه لا بد من السعي بين الصفا والمروة، فقالت: ((فَلَعَمْرِي مَا أَتَمَّ اللهُ حَجَّ مَنْ لَمْ يَطُفْ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ)).



الفائدة الثانية: الحديث فيه بيان سبب نزول الآية.



الفائدة الثالثة: الأئمة الأربعة رحمهم الله متفقون أنه لا بد من السعي بين الصفا والمروة في الحج، ومذهب جمهور العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين على أنه ركن من أركان الحج، لا يصح إلا به ولا يجبر بدم، ولا غيره وهو قول مالك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وأبو ثور رحمهم الله جميعًا، وقال أبو حنيفة رحمه الله بالوجوب، فممن تركه جبره بدم، وقال بعض السلف أنه تطوع وهو أضعف الأقوال.



وأظهر الأقوال قول الجمهور وأنه ركن.



ويدل على ذلك:

1- قول عائشة في حديث الباب: ((مَا أَتَمَّ اللّهُ حَجَّ مَنْ لَمْ يَطُفْ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ)).



2- أنه هو فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع؛ حيث سعى وقال: ((لتأخذوا عني مناسككم))؛ رواه مسلم من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه.



3- أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه في الحج أن يسعوا بين الصفا والمروة في أحاديث كثيرة تقدمت، ومنها قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يجزئ عنك طوافك بين الصفا والمروة عن حجك وعمرتك))؛ رواه مسلم.



الفائدة الرابعة: في حديث الباب قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: (فَلَعَمْرِي مَا أَتَمَّ الله...))، وهذا قسم بالعمر، وليس للعبد أن يقسم إلا بالله تعالى وفي الحديث: ((من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك))؛ رواه أحمد والترمذي من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، وأما الله عز وجل فله أن يقسم بما شاء وأقسم الله تعالى بأشياء كثيرة منها العمر، فقال تعالى: ﴿ لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُون ﴾ [الحجر: 72 ]، وجاء في تفسيرها عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "ما سمعت الله أقسم بحياة أحد غيره؛ يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم".



وهذا قسم الله جل وعلا، فله أن يقسم بما شاء، وأما العبد فلا يقسم إلا بالله تعالى، فما الجواب عن قسم عائشة رضي الله عنها في حديث الباب؟



والجواب: أنه قيل في ذلك عدة أجوبة أحسنها:

قيل: إنها كلمة جرت مجرى اللسان، وهي معروفة في أشعار العرب قديمًا.



وقيل: إنها كلمة محمولة على حذف المضاف والتقدير (لواهب عمري)، وواهب العمر هو الله تعالى، فيكون قسمًا بالله تعالى.



وقيل: إنها ليست من قبيل القسم، بل هي كلمة تقال يراد بها التأكيد لا القسم، بدليل أن حروف القسم ثلاثة [الواو، التاء، والباء]، وليس منها في هذه الكلمة، واللام ليست من حروف القسم، ومن اعتبرها قسمًا، فهي من قبيل القسم اللغوي الذي يفيد التوكيد، لا القسم الشرعي الذي يوجب الكفارة على من حنَث، وهذا هو أفضل الأجوبة، والقول بالجواز هو قول أكثر العلماء.



قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: "إن قال لعمر الله، فهي يمين موجبة للكفارة... وإن قال: لعمري، أو لعمرك، أو عمرك فليس بيمين في قول أكثرهم..."؛ [انظر المغني 13 / 457].



وإتمامًا للفائدة يقال: إن لفظ (لعمري) و(لعمرك)، جاء في النصوص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والصحابة رضي الله عنهم، ومن ذلك: قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((فلعمري من أكل برقية باطل، لقد أكلت برقية حق))؛ رواه أبو داود.



قول عائشة رضي الله عنها في حديث الباب: ((فَلَعَمْرِي مَا أَتَمَّ اللّهُ حَجَّ مَنْ لَمْ يَطُفْ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة)).



قول عبدالله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه: "فلعمري لقد كانت المتعة تفعل على عهد إمام المتقين"؛ رواه مسلم.



قول ابن عباس: "فلعمري إن الرجل لتنبت لحيته..."؛ رواه مسلم.



وهي موجودة في الأشعار العربية:

لعمرك ما يغني الثراء عن الفتى *** إذا حشرجت يومًا وضاق بها الصدر



فنخلص مما سبق أنها لفظة جائزة؛ لأنه يراد بها التوكيد، لكن من جاء بها يريد القسم بالعمر في نيته، فإنه يدخل في الحلف بغير الله، ولذا من العلماء من كره هذا اللفظ لالتباسه.



الفائدة الخامسة: حديث الباب فيه بيان سعة علم عائشة رضي الله عنها.



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------

